
Skydiver Luke Aikins makes world's first landing without a parachute [video] - axelfontaine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8j0YFzmqWc
======
dalke
Should be "w/o a parachute".

BTW, others have survived free fall drops of thousands of feet.
[http://www.oddee.com/item_96967.aspx](http://www.oddee.com/item_96967.aspx)
lists 10. However, those were accidental.

